# Need some healthy lunch ideas



## Fishhook

Hey guys,I need some healthy lunch ideas. I've come to realize that the days of eating a steak and cheese or gaggahs and coffee milk for lunch are pretty much over. It's not that i'm in poor health or anything,but I could stand to drop a couple pounds...I'm not in my 20's anymore and working in the field has comprised mostly of finish/trim work lately,so it's not been calorie burning enough...any suggestions,recipes,or ideas for a good lunch to pack? My go-to lunch menu is usually PB+J,captain's wafers,granola bars and some trail mix.I've tried salads,but they're pretty suspect by noon in the summertime...


----------



## EthanB

First things first. Buy a cooler or insulated lunch bag and a freezer pack. 

I'm big on eating out for lunch because it's when I do all my office work and calls so I eat at Subway a lot. The sandwiches are okay and the price is good. The BLT with all the veggies and lite mayo is actually pretty healthy and has enough calories to keep me going.

For BYO lunch I usually bring dinner leftovers(learn to cook an extra portion or ask your wife to). If not then it's a PB&J with a banana some carrots, yogurt and maybe some sardines. It doesn't sound good but it's got all the stuff I want. I tend to eat a high protein/high carb lunch and healthy dinner/breakfast.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I had a bag of starburst jelly beans, Pepsi and a couple smokes for lunch today. 

According to the label, the jelly beans are pretty healthy, other then the 300 grams of sugar.


----------



## tenon0774

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had a bag of starburst jelly beans, Pepsi and a couple smokes for lunch today.
> 
> According to the label, the jelly beans are pretty healthy, other then the 300 grams of sugar.


:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

An exercise plan is probably more important IMO.

Fruits, nuts (almonds), yoghurt, cheese with some lunch meat (no bread)

moderation is always the key. Just take it easy on all the goodie stuff. Drop the fried chips altogether. You'll be fine


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

What is yoghurt?


----------



## Fishhook

Ethan-good call on the subway BLT,I live near a subway and most of My work is close by so I'll give that a try when buying lunch is the option...as far as BYO goes,I do have a cooler with an ice pack..I've been packing baby carrots lately and yogurt instead of chips,cookies and granola bars...The trouble always lies in matching calories ingested to calories to be burned.....I dunno 'bout sardines though :blink: No offense or anything.:no: it's an aqcuired taste,I guess.


----------



## EthanB

Fishhook said:


> Ethan-good call on the subway BLT,I live near a subway and most of My work is close by so I'll give that a try when buying lunch is the option...as far as BYO goes,I do have a cooler with an ice pack..I've been packing baby carrots lately and yogurt instead of chips,cookies and granola bars...The trouble always lies in matching calories ingested to calories to be burned.....I dunno 'bout sardines though :blink: No offense or anything.:no: it's an aqcuired taste,I guess.


You guys from Massachusetts don't eat fish?

:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Mexican food.....


----------



## Fishhook

EthanB said:


> You guys from Massachusetts don't eat fish?
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing: Whoa whoa whoa,I ain't no freakin' Masshole! lol! :laughing: One would think that growing up in the OceanState that I'd be cool with all sorts of seafood,but in reality outside of quahogs,steamers,calamari,fish n' chips,lobster,baked scrod,clamcakes,clam chowder,lobster bisque,fried clams,cherrystones,shorelunches,clambakes,grilled salmon,smoked salmon,trout,fried walleye and perch i dislike seafood. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Especially barbacoa......

Or carne asada.....

Whatevers on the roach coach. ......


----------



## Fishhook

Jaws said:


> Especially barbacoa......
> 
> Or carne asada.....
> 
> Whatevers on the roach coach. ......


Why I don't eat that sorta thing!


----------



## SuperiorHIP

Just started the Paleo diet a few weeks ago, very very simple diet but takes some getting used to. I eat every 3 hours or so, lean meat (natural sandwich meat, ham is my preference), half a serving of almonds, some veggies, and a piece of fruit. Milk, cheese, bread, oats, wheat.....all the good stuff is a no go. My stomach has been much better since I started this diet, even with all the broccoli.


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> Especially *barbacoa.*.....
> 
> Or carne asada.....
> 
> Whatevers on the roach coach. ......


Heard of it, just never had it....


----------



## Jaws

Your missing out, Griz.


----------



## Jaws

Fishhook said:


> Why I don't eat that sorta thing!


Id rather get drop kicked in the nuts than eat chit azz TB. Havent had it since junior year in high school after a power lifting meet .. the missed opputunity is still resonating in my mind.... could of had some real food :thumbsup:

Seriously, subway is my healthy choice.  Mex food is better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

Real barbacoa is putting a cow head in the ground for 18 hours and shaving off the jaw meat. It is unbeatable. 

Barbacoa in most restaurants, even the hole in the walls I frequent, is basicly brisket. Except on the border where I hunt. Those hole in the walls are the real deal....


----------



## Fishhook

Jaws said:


> Id rather get drop kicked in the nuts than eat chit azz TB. Havent had it since junior year in high school after a power lifting meet .. the missed opputunity is still resonating in my mind.... could of had some real food :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, subway is my healthy choice.  Mex food is better. :thumbsup:


Real Mex is good stuff,for sure! Unfortunately,it's hard to find here in New England. My favorite for a good healthy dinner is Thai...got a good place intown here. Awesome for flavor,usually healthy and there's more authentic Thai places than authentic Mex places around here:thumbsup:


----------



## cleveman

Lately I've been satisfied by two apples and maybe a banana.

I may have some cottage cheese in the afternoon.

And drink a lot of water, even in the winter. It never hurts.


----------



## kiteman

What are gaggahs and coffee milk? Must be some NE thing.

A lot more healthy choices out there now. Most of them involve some.kind of chicken, so I avoid them. Like the plague.


----------



## kiteman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had a bag of starburst jelly beans, Pepsi and a couple smokes for lunch today.
> 
> According to the label, the jelly beans are pretty healthy, other then the 300 grams of sugar.


I was gonna say I had a couple smokes, too, but I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing.:whistling


----------



## greg24k

Apple a day keeps the doctor away :thumbsup:


----------



## iDAHOchris

Eat breakfast and skip lunch. Take some granola bars and beef jerky for snacks. If you are needing to shed a couple pounds Energy drinks will curb hunger, I like NOS:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master

A little expensive but if your committed, the ORIGINAL South Beach diet is full proof to dropping 25-40lbs in a couple months.


----------



## Crawdad

Buy the small packs of cold cuts, freeze them. Pack it with a couple slices of bread, and a cold refreshing beverage in a cooler with a couple of frozen water bottles. Lunch time, make a fresh sandwich.

Better and faster than "fast food."


----------



## Eaglei

By lunch time im ready for my wings ,  no not those wings . Redbull that is :laughing:


----------



## CarrPainting




----------



## Greg from K/W

Skipping any meal is plain stupid. You want your body to perform yet you starve it all day. If you don't eat for 4 hours the next thing you eat will go straight to fat. Every time. Might as well eat cheese burgers all day it amounts to the same thing. 

We eat 4 to 6 smaller meals every 3 hours. It keeps your blood sugar even and your energy from peaking and diving. 

I am not blowing smoke. Read a book called "Feed the Muscle Burn the Fat." by Tom Venuto

My wife lost over 70 pound follow that man's ideas on cutting fat. She has kept it off for 7 years. I followed loosely what she was doing and dropped 10 in a week. Pissed her right off. LOL

I need to get back on it and drop about 30 pounds. As soon as the weather breaks I am thinking that I will do just that. 

Weight loss is something like a 60/40 split Might be 80/20 Not sure right now. My wife would know if she was awake. 60% diet 40% exercise. 

Its not about weight loss its about clean eating. Its not about being on a diet its clean eating. Loss and Diet or negatives that indicate your depriving yourself of something. Your not. Your eating clean. Not healthy. 

The way you look at it makes all the difference in the world on how successful you are. 

These are all things in that book that we learned. Its a great system. Take the time to read it. You will be glad you did.


----------



## svronthmve

:laughing: :laughing:

I'm sorry!

You came to the guys here @ CT for healthy eating ideas? 




JK'ing, btw! 




It's something I'm trying to work through too. 

My eating lifestyle is catching up with me health-wise. I've got some tough issues I'm facing right now. 

But it's hard to re-orient one's thinking after almost 5 decades of programming!

HUGE Struggle!


----------



## Mud Master

Lose the white bread to. 

Whole grain all the way.


----------



## Greg from K/W

svronthmve said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I'm sorry!
> 
> You came to the guys here @ CT for healthy eating ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK'ing, btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something I'm trying to work through too.
> 
> My eating lifestyle is catching up with me health-wise. I've got some tough issues I'm facing right now.
> 
> But it's hard to re-orient one's thinking after almost 5 decades of programming!
> 
> HUGE Struggle!


That's for sure. Once you start though its easier to keep with it. Positive out look on it is the most important. Its a life style change. Not a diet. Keep that in mind.


----------



## tedanderson

Beans, brown rice, and broccoli with a bottle of Deer Park with a few shots of lemon juice in it. Eat and drink as much as you like every 2 to 3 hours.

Or.. 
Avoid the 4 whites:
White Bread
White Sugar
White Flour
White Rice

Or..
Eliminate bread, sodas, dairy, sugary sweets, and fried foods.


----------



## Fishhook

kiteman said:


> What are gaggahs and coffee milk? Must be some NE thing.
> 
> A lot more healthy choices out there now. Most of them involve some.kind of chicken, so I avoid them. Like the plague.


Gaggahs (Gaggers) are small coney-island style hotdogs. The best way to order them is "all the way" meaning it's loaded with minced beef,sauce,minced onions,celery salt and mustard. They're good.Too good...and it's best to get them with coffee milk,which is almost like chocolate milk,but with coffee flavored syrup.It helps to keep back the heartburn. It's a R.I. thing,and they're addictive.


----------



## Fishhook

tedanderson said:


> Beans, brown rice, and broccoli with a bottle of Deer Park with a few shots of lemon juice in it. Eat and drink as much as you like every 2 to 3 hours.
> 
> Or..
> Avoid the 4 whites:
> White Bread
> White Sugar
> White Flour
> White Rice
> 
> Or..
> Eliminate bread, sodas, dairy, sugary sweets, and fried foods.


Thank You-great advice. So far I've been going with salads and have been eating baby carrots like a madman.My Girlfriend makes a wicked bean soup and bought a small thermos for that...I find packing the cooler up works best,keep the good food readily available,that way I have no excuse to hit up a lunch place. Diners and sub shops rarely have anything all that healthy on the menu.


----------



## Mavis Leonard

ieat almost no caarbs igained wait aftre mi occident and lost 73 poundonadtkins i eat 8 smal maelsa day and smoke marjuana for th headcahes


----------



## Inner10

Mavis Leonard said:


> ieat almost no caarbs igained wait aftre mi occident and lost 73 poundonadtkins i eat 8 smal maelsa day and smoke marjuana for th headcahes


Maybe Tylenol would have a lesser effect on your spelling.


----------



## kambrooks

Mavis Leonard said:


> ieat almost no caarbs igained wait aftre mi occident and lost 73 poundonadtkins i eat 8 smal maelsa day and smoke marjuana for th headcahes


This isn't real, is it? Can't be.

Turkey on whole wheat, apple or two bag of carrots, lots of water, green tea w/stevia. The sandwich usually varies but that's been a pretty consistent lunch for me.

Lucky for me it's neatly prepared and packed for me when I wake up.


----------



## B.D.R.

If I smoked pot I would'nt be able to funtion.
I have enough bad habits already.
Cant say I've quit, I just don't do it any more :no:
Can't imagine how much wieght I would put on then.
Almonds seem to work well to satisfy my hunger.
And a couple of smokes :laughing:


----------



## MattK

Fishhook said:


> Gaggahs (Gaggers) are small coney-island style hotdogs. The best way to order them is "all the way" meaning it's loaded with minced beef,sauce,minced onions,celery salt and mustard. They're good.Too good...and it's best to get them with coffee milk,which is almost like chocolate milk,but with coffee flavored syrup.It helps to keep back the heartburn. It's a R.I. thing,and they're addictive.


Come on Fishhook! We all know true gaggahs have sweaty greek arm hairs in them as well! I love the coffee milk but 10 All the way and keep the microbrews flowing and I'm in heaven...or heartburn hell. Either way, good times!


----------



## Brutus

My daily lunch:

wrap
banana
sugar-less apple sauce cup
granola bar
blue corn tortilla chips (with salsa or hummous for dipping)

and a big ol bottle of water.

I think that's pretty healthy. I've also started to drink coffee black. No milk/creme or sugar. I bring a thermos to work every day.


----------



## GO Remodeling

Wraps are pretty good. Load up the veggies and put in some chucks of chicken add a low cal dressing. Water and fruit. I like pineapple with nuts.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The Mex. food over here sucks I'd love a good Tex-Mex joint :cowboy: We have no Mexican smiley:no:


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The Mex. food over here sucks I'd love a good Tex-Mex joint :cowboy: We have no Mexican smiley:no:


It is awesome :thumbsup:

I have been bringing my lunch for a month. Turkey or roast beef (from the deli, not packaged) and low fat cheese in one container, half a cibiatta roll in another, some multi grain chips in another, and some cottage cheese in another. 

I keep them in my cooler with a freeze pack. Cliff bar for breakfast, half sandwich and small portion of chips for lunch, cottage cheese at 3.


----------



## Inner10

I've been packing a lunch for the past month and I'm really enjoying not having to leave the jobsite to eat...but I don't think I'm saving any money or calories.

Everyday is 2 Ciabatta buns topped with ham, turkey, bacon, lettuce, onion topped with a sauce that is mayo, mustard, pepper, salt, olive oil and lemon juice.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big bois eat their Poi:jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The Mex. food over here sucks I'd love a good Tex-Mex joint :cowboy: We have no Mexican smiley:no:


We went to this joint the other night:no: sucked big time
http://www.yelp.com/biz/sergs-mexican-kitchen-honolulu
If you log in and go to the bottom of the page and see the filtered ones you'll see me review under RandyD.:whistling


----------



## Warren

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had a bag of starburst jelly beans, Pepsi and a couple smokes for lunch today.
> 
> According to the label, the jelly beans are pretty healthy, other then the 300 grams of sugar.


Make sure to try the Starburst "all reds" jellybeans too. Jolly ranchers are not bad either. I have a horrible sweet tooth. Luckily my metabolism, and my active job, allow me to eat whatever, whenever, and howmuchever I like.


----------



## Jim H

Kiteman beat me to it. I was wondering when a "non New Englander" would ask what coffee milk was!


----------



## Big Shoe

Cut back on the beer at lunch. Water is healthier.


----------



## Greg from K/W

If you want to cut down on carbs at lunch My wife made me thise recently.

Take a pickle spear what ever kind you like best.

Cut a strip of cheese again what ever kind you like best.

Take your fav lunch meat. I love smoked turkey (Check the sugar content some are real high :blink: )

Put the pickle and cheese on the meat 

Install a swipe of mustard and roll the meat up. 

Tasted so good and 4 filled me up. No carbs other than a little in the mustard. 

Easy to grab on the go and quick to eat if your in a hurry. No mess and great energy.


----------



## carolinahandyma

I try to eat more of a plant based foods such as fruits, veggies, whole grains, nuts, olive oil etc. 

The fallacy in my former thinking was since I was working hard all day then I could head to the drive through for lunch. The fact is that the 1330 calories in a Big Mac, Large Fry and Large Coke is a lot. The average person burns between 480 and 600 calories per hour jogging. At that rate, it would take me 2.2 to 2.7 hours of jogging to just burn off lunch!


----------



## Greg from K/W

Please see the new post in my clean eating thread. It is interesting to see what caloric intake you need just to sit and breath.


----------



## Fishhook

Greg from K/W said:


> If you want to cut down on carbs at lunch My wife made me thise recently.
> 
> Take a pickle spear what ever kind you like best.
> 
> Cut a strip of cheese again what ever kind you like best.
> 
> Take your fav lunch meat. I love smoked turkey (Check the sugar content some are real high :blink: )
> 
> Put the pickle and cheese on the meat
> 
> Install a swipe of mustard and roll the meat up.
> 
> Tasted so good and 4 filled me up. No carbs other than a little in the mustard.
> 
> Easy to grab on the go and quick to eat if your in a hurry. No mess and great energy.


Greg-that sounds like a lunch that's right up My alley! I'm definitely going to make those! Thanks for the tip! And Everyone else's ideas too...been eating healthier lunches for a few weeks now....salads,nonfat yogurts,apples,carrot sticks...I actually feel better all around,just by quitting the crappy-on-the-go lunchs,and find myself working a bit more productively.


----------



## carolinahandyma

Greg from K/W said:


> Please see the new post in my clean eating thread. It is interesting to see what caloric intake you need just to sit and breath.


Please share the link.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Its in my weight loss and clean eating thread. Take a look but I will put it here too.


http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm


----------



## Fishhook

A little Update!
Since originally posting this thread, My daily eating habits have cleaned up tremendously! Fruit salad for Breakfast or Oatmeal or a healthy cereal. Lunch is usually a salad or 5-bean salad, both with a couple slices of flank steak or grilled/baked chicken. Dinner is just lunch,the night before...I've started running again,3 days a week. And lifting weights 2 or 3 days a week-3 weeks ago. I've dropped a pant-size and I'm not wiped out after working all day anymore. I have more energy and feel like I'm 20 again...and the best part is I'm turning some chickys' heads again!:clap: Clean eating and exercise-wish I did it years ago!


----------



## Fishhook

And also: My healthy eating habits and desire to start exercising was reinforced by the fact that I know 2 guys in My small town that suffered serious heart troubles,both were 51 years old and had trouble within a week of each other...both guys had the attitude that "I work a physical job,I can eat what I want and not exercise"....that was My attitude too...But healthy eating and exercise has already paid dividends for Me. I encourage all others to do it as well!


----------



## maxwage

Subway. No soda, chips, junk food.

Gatorade, trail mix, stuff like that.


----------



## m1911

maxwage said:


> *Subway*. No soda, chips, junk food.
> 
> Gatorade, trail mix, stuff like that.


hate to burst your bubble, but processed meats are very unhealty. 
and Gatorade is not all that good with the salt and all...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

makwew said:


> I suggest you to have proteins in lunch, like some chicken meats or fish. Eating healthy food at lunch is really good for your health.


Carbs are good with the proteins:thumbsup: Like a ½lb. of poke (Raw Ahi) on rice and a beer:thumbup:


----------



## FSCROB

My breakfast was one of 2 things. Homemade turkey sausage on a whole grain muffin with low fat cheese or nonfat Plain Greek yogurt with fresh fruit purée. I kept several portioned bags of vegetables in my cooler for snacks. For lunch I would make a wrap using whole grain wraps, no salt added turkey, avocado, cucumber and mustard. Dinner was usually a grilled meat or fish and a salad. I drank nothing but water. 
I also went to the gym every night on my way home from work.
This all worked for about 3 months until I picked up a new install contract with Lowes. They put such demands on my time that it blew that all to hell. I went back to my old ways of eating when I had time and whatever was handy.
On a side note the contract with Lowes was a waste of time. They still owe me $8,000.00 for work I did almost 60 days ago. What little money I got so far I had to fight for.


----------



## Jaws

FSCROB said:


> My breakfast was one of 2 things. Homemade turkey sausage on a whole grain muffin with low fat cheese or nonfat Plain Greek yogurt with fresh fruit purée. I kept several portioned bags of vegetables in my cooler for snacks. For lunch I would make a wrap using whole grain wraps, no salt added turkey, avocado, cucumber and mustard. Dinner was usually a grilled meat or fish and a salad. I drank nothing but water.
> I also went to the gym every night on my way home from work.
> This all worked for about 3 months until I picked up a new install contract with Lowes. They put such demands on my time that it blew that all to hell. I went back to my old ways of eating when I had time and whatever was handy.
> On a side note the contract with Lowes was a waste of time. They still owe me $8,000.00 for work I did almost 60 days ago. What little money I got so far I had to fight for.


You lose quite a bit of weight doing that?


----------



## FSCROB

I lost 40lbs but I gained back almost 10lbs. I am going to get back in the routine Monday. My goal is another 30lbs. That will get me down to 215lbs. The important part is my blood sugar was at a normal level.


----------



## Jaws

Good for you, dude


----------



## Katatonic

I do mini-meals every two to three hours. The only criteria is one serving of high quality protein (no fried chicken) and one high quality carb like a piece of fruit or small potato or brown rice. Throw in veggies whenever you can. 

The biggie for me is one cheat day a week where all bets are off. This is key for me being able to maintain the way of eating. I can make it six days with no junk knowing I can eat whatever the fvck I want soon.

I modified this from the "Body for Life" program. There's also a workout regimen, but weight control is 85% diet.

This works for me because I can do it. It's easy and I feel good, no energy dips. If I get stuck out somewhere, I can always throw together a meal at a convenience store (beef jerkey and a banana) or grab a shake or meal replacement bar (those are allowed) the key is every two or three hours and keeping the meals "mini". May not be for everyone, but thought I'd offer it up.


----------



## flashheatingand

Substitute seltzer water (flavored) for soft drinks. It's a healthier alternative, and you get the carbonation


----------



## Reg

I've gotten pretty good at doing most of my shopping in the fruits and veggie isle and meat counter now. My goal is to cut PROCESSED CRAP out of my diet. Always much better to eat real whole food then something that has been manipulated and added to. 

Turkey is lean and is a great substitute for red meat. They make tasty burgers, ground meat for tacos and such, and good on a sandwich as a deli meat. Here is my latest lunch. Zucchini and spinach sautéed with with italian spices. Lay the sautéed vegies on a Tortilla, lay down some turkey and pepper jack cheese. Throw another tortilla on top and slightly fry both sides in olive oil. Slice it up like a pizza and dip in hot sauce. It sustains me until dinner.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Griz, did you have the barbacoa yet?


----------



## CarrPainting

Meh, I don't need to diet to lose weight...


----------

